# Equalizer Setup



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

I am pulling a 23RS with an 05 Sierra 1/2 ton and using a 10K Equalizer hitch. I have read alot on the 'flexing' and even sometimes breaking of the OEM GM hitches. Some say getting an aftermarket hitch such as the Putnam or Draw-Tite will fix the porpoising, and help the Equalizer throw more weight to the front wheels.

I am convinced that a new hitch will fix some of this for me, but is there some Equalizer changes that can be made to help?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

ts_hunter said:


> I am pulling a 23RS with an 05 Sierra 1/2 ton and using a 10K Equalizer hitch. I have read alot on the 'flexing' and even sometimes breaking of the OEM GM hitches. Some say getting an aftermarket hitch such as the Putnam or Draw-Tite will fix the porpoising, and help the Equalizer throw more weight to the front wheels.
> 
> I am convinced that a new hitch will fix some of this for me, but is there some Equalizer changes that can be made to help?


How many washers are you using? You may need to change the angle of the ball. James


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Porpoising is due to having too much tongue weight on the hitch. More weight needs to be distributed. It isn't due to the hitch receiver.

Be careful adjusting the weight distribution though as you may take too much weight off the hitch and then the trailer will be more prone to sway.


----------



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

Seven


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm running with 5 washers on the hitch head. If you have the instructions reread or download them ( http://www.equalizerhitch.com/support/instructions.php ) and compare it to what you have the on the TT. I have seen a few GM hitches with cracks in the wields from flexing. I had to reread the instruction twice when changed trucks. James


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a '05 Sierra crew cab and tow a 21RS. I also HAD porpoising problems.

I changed the hitch to a Putman class IV. HUGE difference.

I reinstalled my Equalizer. The installation instructions are available here. Towing got better!

I changed my OEM shocks to KYB Monomax. Towing is now excellent. No more porposing.

(Now, if I had only bought that 3/4 ton first...STUPID!







)

Yes Grasshopper, there is a cure to your problem. All it takes is a little cash.

Dan


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I had a LOT of porposing with my setup. I increased TW and reduced the WD. No more porposing.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I had a LOT of porposing with my setup. I increased TW and reduced the WD. No more porposing.


From a standpoint of physics and the dynamics involved in the porpoising that makes NO sense to me. I'm not saying it didn't happen mind you but it makes completely no sense.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sean Woodruff said:


> I had a LOT of porposing with my setup. I increased TW and reduced the WD. No more porposing.


From a standpoint of physics and the dynamics involved in the porpoising that makes NO sense to me. I'm not saying it didn't happen mind you but it makes completely no sense.

[/quote]
Actually I posted about it here and it was immediately recommended to add tongue weight or lower the WD. I did a little of both and it worked.

Dont worry though Sean. In a couple weeks the RV shows will be over and our decision will be made. a new 5er or a new hitch for the new TT..... ProPride of coarse !!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Sean Woodruff said:


> I had a LOT of porposing with my setup. I increased TW and reduced the WD. No more porposing.


From a standpoint of physics and the dynamics involved in the porpoising that makes NO sense to me. I'm not saying it didn't happen mind you but it makes completely no sense.
[/quote]
From the physics standpoint a humming bird cannot hover or fly backwards and a helicopter can't do a loop. James


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> From the physics standpoint a helicopter can't do a loop. James


Or hover inverted, or do barrel rolls....(clicky)


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> From the physics standpoint a humming bird cannot hover or fly backwards and a helicopter can't do a loop. James


I knew they weren't telling me the whole truth in all those engineering classes...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Dont worry though Sean. In a couple weeks the RV shows will be over and our decision will be made. a new 5er or a new hitch for the new TT..... ProPride of coarse !!


Enjoy the hunt... I guess I don't have to tell you what I recommend...







[/quote]

We know a Equal-I-zer


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

before buying a new hitch try taking out a washer or two , or adding another like to the chains. a lot of times porpoising is caused by the hitch trying to lift the rear of the tow vehicle lighting the rear suspension too much. don't make too many changes at once though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You might want to check out my post on setting up my hitch/trailer to stop this problem.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...p;hl=porpoising


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I had a LOT of porposing with my setup. I increased TW and reduced the WD. No more porposing.


X3

3/4 and 1 tons like some weight on them.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I had a LOT of porposing with my setup. I increased TW and reduced the WD. No more porposing.


X3

3/4 and 1 tons like some weight on them.








[/quote]

I had just the opposite experience. I have noticed porpoising with our TV/trailer combination and this past weekend I raised the L-brackets up one hole (one inch), and voila - there's not enough "o's" in smooooth to describe the change! Bumps and humps are no longer the bouncy experience they used to be. We towed for about 100 miles RT, and what a pleasant experience!

I think everyones setup is different and there are a lot of factors that can contribute to all the bouncing - how much weight in the TV bed, water in tanks, load distribution in the trailer - not to mention WD hitch design and adjustments.

On our trip to Wisconsin Dells, I-39 is mostly new concrete - and it was like riding a roller coaster. Until I sped up by about 3-4 mph. That changed the "frequency" that is determined by all of the above mentioned influences, and the roller coaster became a lot less bouncy. The next time this situation arises, try speeding up or slowing down and see if that strategy helps.

Just my experience (and $.02).

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> ...
> On our trip to Wisconsin Dells, I-39 is mostly new concrete - and it was like riding a roller coaster. Until I sped up by about 3-4 mph. That changed the "frequency" that is determined by all of the above mentioned influences, and the roller coaster became a lot less bouncy. The next time this situation arises, try speeding up or slowing down and see if that strategy helps.
> 
> Just my experience (and $.02).
> ...


I-39 is a bad road for towing anything!


----------

